# buying a CAT Skid Steer should i get a 2 speed



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

im 90% leaning towards a newer CAT atleast 70hp but im unsure if I want a 2 speed model. A used 2 speed machine is alot harder to find and I found a good machine I really like but its not 2 speed.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

If using for snow I'd only buy two speed. No question about it.


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

it will definately be moving snow


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Get the 2-speed, it will be handy. When you go to sell or trade it will help you.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

What are you looking at?


----------



## justinzich (Jan 14, 2009)

If you have never run a 2-speed you can probably survive with out it, but once you have it, man it is hard to go back.


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

CAT 262B 05-07....Never have had 2 speed to move snow. I actually only have operated a 2 speed machine twice for about 10 minutes


----------



## justinzich (Jan 14, 2009)

I know for me the two speed saves a lot of time, but as I mostly charge hourly it just means trying to increase the rates to compensate.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

the 2 speed saves an enormous amount of time both for you and your machines.
machines cost money to run, so the fewer hours you can put on your machine, the less your maintenance for the same job.

Just for transiting from job site to job site, or from one edge to the other when cutting or dumping materials.

The two speed is a must have. 

Jobs are all about low cost (esp now) and anything you can do to lower your costs makes you money.


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

you want to be fast and productive so you need the two speed option no doubt about it.


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks for the input.....I guess ill keep on looking until i find a 2 speed


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Do the 2 speed you won't regret it. My 252 and 247 will run circles around the 873.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Definetaly get the 2 speed.:waving:


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you can afford it, totally get the 2-speed


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I can't believe that no one here has mentioned it yet, but you definately want a 2 speed! 



















:laughing::waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

in about a month there will be about (2010's) 40 to 50 new cats forsale around chicago. the machine are like brand new, only used to plow this years winter.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Who will be selling them and what size machines?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Arctic snow & ice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieseld;1016013 said:


> Arctic snow & ice.


and yes have a winner !!!!! 252b's and i think 262b's


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1016134 said:


> and yes have a winner !!!!! 252b's and i think 262b's


The new stuff is C series there are no new 2010 262B's. That is what I'm looking at getting now a 262c or 72


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

2 speed no question...only way you can windrow


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Plus the Cats are faster then Bobcrap and the others. You feel like you are in a jet fighter and you just turned on the afterburners you I think you pull about 1 or 2Gs when you switch to two speed.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Grassman09;1016200 said:


> Plus the Cats are faster then Bobcrap and the others. You feel like you are in a jet fighter and you just turned on the afterburners you I think you pull about 1 or 2Gs when you switch to two speed.


Yeah great observation, the 272C's do a whopping 10mph where the Bobcats only do 12mph in 2 speed. The cat is WAY, WAY faster!


----------



## TonyG (Aug 7, 2007)

*Dodge,*

Yes. I use the 2-speed quite often and would miss it if it weren't part of the package.
There is one feature our skidy is missing and I think it should be standard equipment on all skids, the automatic bucket leveling option. You sometimes never know who is going to be operating your machine and this can save a lot of crap from falling onto your cab door. Or if it is an open cab, your lap!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Does Arctic Snow & Ice sell the skids themselves or with a dealer?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

jomama45;1016220 said:


> Yeah great observation, the 272C's do a whopping 10mph where the Bobcats only do 12mph in 2 speed. The cat is WAY, WAY faster!


Sorry you are right. I might have been confused with the track machines. Shame on me I take that back. Can you ever forgive me?

The 262C is the same speed as the bobcrap.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Does anyone know if they sell the units themselves or are they sold to/through local dealer?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Grassman09;1016484 said:


> Sorry you are right. I might have been confused with the track machines. Shame on me I take that back. Can you ever forgive me?
> 
> Sure, I can let it slide..........
> 
> The 262C is the same speed as the bobcrap.


But I'll admit, it's a lot easier when you don't post stuff like that. /\/\/\


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

jomama45;1016635 said:


> But I'll admit, it's a lot easier when you don't post stuff like that. /\/\/\


Yea I know but I was almost 100% I've been studying them allot seeing as my last cat walked away from its home and I guess it was a slip of the tongue. I guess if I said the Cat has a better Cab then the Bobcat and that Bobcats are made in china I'd get into more trouble eh? LOL :laughing:

Thanks for accepting my apology.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Grassman09;1016643 said:


> Yea I know but I was almost 100% I've been studying them allot seeing as my last cat walked away from its home and I guess it was a slip of the tongue. I guess if I said the Cat has a better Cab then the Bobcat and that Bobcats are made in china I'd get into more trouble eh? LOL :laughing:
> 
> Thanks for accepting my apology.


Your free to w/e opinion you want. My brother has 2- 246 B's, I have no problem with them, just wouldn't own one if I had the choice. On a side note, he does have serious intentions of trading off one of those machines this year, you'd never guess what his next machine will be..........

Saying a BC has an inferior cab is merely subjuctive, and has little bearign on my opinion. I'm far more concerned with what the exterior of the machine can perform.

Oh, & BC is owned by a KOREAN company, but their still made in Fargo, ND, USA.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mullis56;1016478 said:


> Does Arctic Snow & Ice sell the skids themselves or with a dealer?


Themselves.



mullis56;1016628 said:


> Does anyone know if they sell the units themselves or are they sold to/through local dealer?


Themselves.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Every year?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

mullis56;1016700 said:


> Every year?


Evey year. They buy them cheaper than the dealer can. Crazy madness. Bought my single axle dump from them.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Just found them on Rock & Dirt


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

jomama45;1016655 said:


> Your free to w/e opinion you want. My brother has 2- 246 B's, I have no problem with them, just wouldn't own one if I had the choice. On a side note, he does have serious intentions of trading off one of those machines this year, you'd never guess what his next machine will be..........


A new 262 or 272C? :laughing:

The inside is just as important to me. If I'm spending long hours in one I need to be comfortable.

Whats BC have over Cat?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Grassman09;1016865 said:


> A new 262 or 272C? :laughing:
> 
> Not exactly, he insists he's buying a BC.
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna go there, it's really a personal choice IMO. What works for me may not be ideal for someone else's business.


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

2 speed all the way! That little extra makes a big difference on tries and tracks!ussmileyflag


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

These are being sold through Cat. Just got the sale flier dropped off at my office. PM me and I will get it to you or give you my salesman's number.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1018283 said:


> These are being sold through Cat. Just got the sale flier dropped off at my office. PM me and I will get it to you or give you my salesman's number.


Are they just simple 2 speed machine nothing fancy? Price any good? PM me if you don't wana list.

Thx,
Dave.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Grassman09;1018628 said:


> Are they just simple 2 speed machine nothing fancy? Price any good? PM me if you don't wana list.
> 
> Thx,
> Dave.


Well I am not selling them. My local CAT dealer is. They dropped off some info on them and I just thought I would share it here in case people were interested. They are CAT 252B with 2 speed, enclosed cab with heat, manual coupler, 72" bucket. All have below 200 hours on them. Asking $30,000. Contact PAtten Caterpiller in Joliet, IL. Ask for Derrk.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Is that all they have is 252's for sale from Arctic? Thanks.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

As far as I know, yes. He might have a few 262 machines but I'm hearing they are all 2008 and 2009 models.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't even consider looking at a single speed skid steer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SullivanSeptic;1018642 said:


> As far as I know, yes. He might have a few 262 machines but I'm hearing they are all 2008 and 2009 models.


im pretty sure these are 2010 model's, (252b,s) i will find out for sure.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=81374 ,this was last year.....


----------



## maniakmax1788 (Nov 24, 2009)

Grassman09;1016183 said:


> The new stuff is C series there are no new 2010 262B's. That is what I'm looking at getting now a 262c or 72


now correct me if i am wrong...but the last time i was at the local CAT dealer i saw a shiny brand new 268B2. Not sure on them or the years but it was a B squared (with a small 2)


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry I keep pulling up all the old posts

I agree with jomamma, its personal preference. Around hear bobcat's dealer network works for us better than Cat's. That may also be why Milton Cat has a yard full of machines and Bobcat does not. Just a couple months ago I got a look in the new Bobcat loader and excavator cabs. Now that all our pickups and dump trucks are new (all under 20,000 miles) its time to start moving the old Bobcats and excavators out. Can't wait for Conexpo to see what the factory is offering for rebates, we may have a shiny new E32 with the bigger cw, long arm, and all the goodies waiting for us when we get home


----------

